

Death of Foodstagram? Restaurants Ban Customers From Taking Food Pics - nekojima
http://mashable.com/2013/01/24/death-of-foodstagram/

======
adcoelho
If you are buying the food are you not entitled to photograph it? It does make
sense in the "Chef's Table" and I understand the flash ban in most cases but
how does photographing your own food in your own table affect other customers?

